# Prepping comes up at work.



## Sasquatch

As most of you know I live in Looneyville California. I also, unfortunately, work with a lot of Liberals. I am very selective as to whom and what I talk about at work. I never mention prepping or guns at work.

So today, in between jobs, I have some rare down time and one of my workers is sitting in my office shooting the proverbial fecal matter with me. Out of the blue he says "I need to freshen up my disaster supplies. I need some more water". Then he says "Im thinking about getting a gun for protection". I was sure to tread lightly but I decided to dig a little. Turns out he's worried about WW3 happening and worried he won't be able to take care of his kids.

I asked him how much water he has. He tells me they always have a couple of cases at home. It's him, his wife and two kids. I tell him he definitely needs more water. He then asks me if I have a gun. My reply was "I have what I need to take care of my family". He then asks how many guns I have. To which I replied "I have what I need to take care of my family". He then asks what kind of gun he should get. I told him in his situation he couldn't go wrong starting with a shotgun. 

I'm not sure how serious he is. Not sure if he had a come to jesus type prepping moment or if he's just rattled because of what he sees on the News. I decided if he talks about it again and seems serious I might give him some beginner pointers. Might even invite him to the range to try out a few different firearms. 

What say you? Think he's just rattled from the News or do you think he may of had what a drunk refers to as "a moment of clarity" prepping wise? 

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Denton

Direct him to a prepper site and some YouTube channels.


----------



## Ragnarök

I would see if he buys the shotgun. If he does then maybe go shoot some clays with him. I wouldn't tell him the guns you have outside of hunting rifles and shotguns. If he is a liberal that doesn't mean he is against all guns but it more than likely means he is nervous around handguns and very nervous around Ar15s and Ak47s as examples. 

As far as the emergency supplies go... If he brings it up again put it into the context of what wars do to supply lines ect. Bring up that bosnia story maybe. Reading that for me showed me what to concentrate on.


----------



## Robie

Don't know a thing about who, what, where you work but with that said....

The more stuff I read every single day about the way anyone on the right is treated, I would keep my mouth shut tight...as in zipped and taped shut.

I can read the headlines now...California conservative fired for being prepared for a disaster.

Yes, it seems to have gotten that stupid.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_

treat em like mushrooms... feed em Bull Sh#t and keep em in the dark....


----------



## Joe

There are certainly ways to share info with him while still holding your cards close to your vest. (As you already know). Just think Squatch the more he preps the less chance he will be at your doorstep when the SHTF.


----------



## Notold63

Although it's been a while, when the y2k scare was going on one of my sister's friend who was also anti-gun asked my sister if her family was stocking up food like she and her family was to which he answered "no". When her friend asked her why not she answered "we have guns, you don't, and we know where you live". Within a week mysister's friend and her husband had bought a .22 rifle and a shotgun and were out at my sister's farm getting trained on them. Now they have a large variety of firearms. When the SHTF the only one you can depend on for security for you and your family IS you and your family.


----------



## Stockton

Denton said:


> Direct him to a prepper site and some YouTube channels.


This is how I started. It didn't happen at work, but at church.
Our church has a calendar of events and groups. I noticed a 
preparedness group meeting. It was on a Monday and I'm off on
Mondays so I went. There was a lot of talk about water, guns
and gardening. One on one a fellow prepper told me of this
site.


----------



## A Watchman

Stockton said:


> This is how I started. It didn't happen at work, but at church.
> Our church has a calendar of events and groups. I noticed a
> preparedness group meeting. It was on a Monday and I'm off on
> Mondays so I went. There was a lot of talk about water, guns
> and gardening. One on one a fellow prepper told me of this
> site.


That's it ..... I demand to know the name of the dirty rat that outed us! :devil:


----------



## Gunn

I concur with most. If the individual buys a firearm, continue conversation. If not no harm no foul. I am fortunate where we live prepping is pretty common.


----------



## Jammer Six

I found this site through Google. So when someone asks, I suggest Google.

My introduction to preps was through a neighborhood program, our street in Seattle is organized as a group. I attended a basic emergency training program put on by the city across the street and became aware of how completely unprepared we were. Since I have a woodshop in the basement and ran a construction company, I have a lot of the gear for working on buildings, and I was promptly volunteered to inspect houses on our street after a disaster. The first thing I bought was fire extinguishers for the street, and it's been out of control ever since.


----------



## Illini Warrior

don't connect your personal activities - like prepping and especially prepping - to the workplace - HUGE mistake of massive proportions - especially in a liberal run area where your bosses could/are of that character flaw .....

preppers are 100% perceived as gun nutz - the very last thing you want tagged onto yourself in a liberal environment .... every time some crackpot goes postal and wipes out their workplace - the bosses would be notching your pink slip ....

guy was fishing - good job dodging the bait - keep a close eye on that particular little _______ ....


----------



## Sasquatch

Denton said:


> Direct him to a prepper site and some YouTube channels.


I thought about that but I couldn't think of any good prepper sites to direct him to.



Robie said:


> Don't know a thing about who, what, where you work but with that said....
> 
> The more stuff I read every single day about the way anyone on the right is treated, I would keep my mouth shut tight...as in zipped and taped shut.
> 
> I can read the headlines now...California conservative fired for being prepared for a disaster.
> 
> Yes, it seems to have gotten that stupid.


I should've been more clear. This guy is not a Liberal. Most of the suits and cubicle workers I work with are the Liberals. Most of the guys that do the actual labor are either Independent or Republican. My only concern with him is if he is serious or not. He's a good guy. Now with that said I don't fully trust anyone so I never show all my cards to anyone except close friends and family members.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Had a neighbor once....Came outside...saw me cleaning my garage out and started talking to me. He's a lard ass guy who is never outside. Talked about all the TV he's been watching about camping and outdoors, etc....after he saw my tent and camping gear.... I mentioned I was going camping a few weekends later....

Came over a couple more times asking about camping, etc....seemed like he was really into it....even bought a tent....camp gear etc.....SO I finally threw out an invitation to join me and my buddy...

And do you know what?

That fat ass just complained the whole time, kept asking for help, never volunteered to do shit, and didn't have a damn bit of experiences to share with us....over all it made my trip a shitty one, because I was responsible for bringing him...

So don't be responsible for bringing a pussy to the dick parade...or vice versa....


----------



## Annie

Do you actually like this guy? What does your gut tell you? 

Maybe go out for a beer after work sometime. Talk about the basics, about some very rudimentary stuff. Preparedness is getting more and more mainstream as people are slowly beginning to wake up. Heck, even my township's community calendar advises three days water and food, that sort of thing. I think it's okay to talk to the guy about preps--in a basic kind of way. 

If you like him and think maybe he could be someone you could help along, someone who could possibly become a buddy, why not? You'd be doing him a good turn and we all need prepared friends nearby. I know I sure do, anyway.


----------



## SOCOM42

Sas, you can play third party here.

Tell him that he got you thinking and you started doing some research into prepping.

Give him a few "stats" on food and water needs. 

Also gun recommendations, always referring to your search of the net for him and you.

He might be a company plant, screening for gun owners, a fur ball like you might cause them to look twice.

Some places are paranoid about someone going postal in the workplace.

A cashier at the wholesale club I shop at asked me one day what I use all the WD40 I buy for.

I told her I repair guns for a living, she freaked as if I was Jack the ripper.

Wanted to know how my conscious would allow me to repair something that could be used to kill someone.

I said that that was nothing, told her I built guns that I know killed thousands.

Not spoken to me since, oh well.


----------



## Redneck

You know, normally I'm a helpful kinda guy but when it comes to this, I feel no desire or onus to lead someone down the path of prepping. I want as few folks possible to know what I do or what I have plus I feel if they are all that concerned, it only takes Google and a bit of time to find all the resources one needs... including this site. If someone needs leading to this mindset, they won't last long at it.

Maybe that makes me a dick. Or as our friend @TG would say, maybe a little one.


----------



## TG

LOL @*******

Honestly, I would keep my mouth firmly shut in this situation :vs_laugh:


----------



## Maine-Marine

some of you think i am crazy buy i always tell people i am prepared for long term disaster... if they show interest i talk more if not...


----------



## Camel923

Being cautious is good common sense given your location and opinions of your co workers @Sasquatch. See if this individual can handle owning a firearm before sharing a whole lot. Good self restraint when pressed to give up more info than you were willing.


----------



## Camel923

SOCOM42 said:


> Sas, you can play third party here.
> 
> Tell him that he got you thinking and you started doing some research into prepping.
> 
> Give him a few "stats" on food and water needs.
> 
> Also gun recommendations, always referring to your search of the net for him and you.
> 
> He might be a company plant, screening for gun owners, a fur ball like you might cause them to look twice.
> 
> Some places are paranoid about someone going postal in the workplace.
> 
> A cashier at the wholesale club I shop at asked me one day what I use all the WD40 I buy for.
> 
> I told her I repair guns for a living, she freaked as if I was Jack the ripper.
> 
> Wanted to know how my conscious would allow me to repair something that could be used to kill someone.
> 
> I said that that was nothing, told her I built guns that I know killed thousands.
> 
> Not spoken to me since, oh well.


Awesome! I would love to have you at a couple of wife's dinner parties.


----------



## SOCOM42

Basically, my opinion is to say to hell with all, if they don't already know, too bad.

The most likely place to find a prepper is at a gun shop, to date I have found only one real one.

This state is terminally infected with left wing libtards, SHTF, they can all die, I don't care.

Yes I have friends and relatives that are hard core preppers, but they are few.

I have been asked by store customers about defensive guns, most cases that is all they are interested in.

If they are preppers they are quiet about it, which I can understand, 

BATF has alerted all gun shops to report people who by large quantities of ammo, MRE's and cammo gear and pay with cash.

So with this in mind, you have to be careful.


----------



## RJAMES

I find the blanket comments about liberals to be silly. 

I think you can have lots of discussions about prepping without ever talking about guns - you are in California where the state has encouraged earthquake preparedness start with that . Keep it to things that are likely to occur in your area . Wildfire, flooding , earthquake . 

With what is going on with hurricanes this season it is natural for folks to think about what would they do if they lived in that area or if it happened where they live. 

As far as talking about prepping I used to do it at work as I got paid as Emergency Planning and Safety was part of my job . So teaching folks how to use a fire extinguisher, loading up a trailer with 50 cots, blankets, medical supplies to operate a small shelter and getting the local hospital equipped with patient sleds to make it easier to evacuate patients was part of my job. 

I would encourage folks to take a CERT course Community Emergency Response Team and prep for emergencies your area will likely be affected by . The FEMA site is a great place to start and you can do that without seeming like a nut. 

As to bunkers is it a well provisioned tornado shelter, a fall out shelter or a Domesday bunker ? Normal to have a tornado shelter in my area. Quite a few fall out shelters but no one needs to know that. Only your family and your very close friends need to know about your extended preps and defensive measures.


----------



## White Shadow

RJAMES said:


> I find the blanket comments about liberals to be silly.


I can see that perspective.

I know that just here in the Chicago area liberals don't necessarily all communicate the same way. There are some that can't figure out how to properly put on pants or shirts or hats or much of anything else. That kind tends to speak some dialect of "ghetto". Then there are the ones that dress and adorn themselves to look like some kind of demonic summoning gone wrong with all kinds of holes through their flesh, weird hair colors, makeup, and no way to tell what species they are. Those you just stay away from and don't try to communicate with them. The worst ones are the kind that can dress like normal humans, speak in English sound bites, promise lots of free stuff, and even vote some of their kind into political office. There is no (legal) effective way to communicate with that type, they are too far gone. Rumor is they sold their souls to obtain the ability to masquerade as humans - very dangerous lot.

There hasn't been a documented sighting in ages, but word is that some of the blue dog Democrats may still exist in remote areas. If that could be proved to be true, it might be worth an effort to try and re-introduce them to urban areas to see if they can displace the current uber socialists. At least you could have a reasonably intelligent conversation with them.

From what I have seen in the media California has additional types that speak other languages like "Moonbeam" and some very complicated forms of "BSC". Without any common language or even a decent overlap in frames of reference it can be nearly impossible to communicate with liberals, but they certainly aren't all the same.



RJAMES said:


> I think you can have lots of discussions about prepping without ever talking about guns - you are in California where the state has encouraged *every mental disease and criminal action that pops up*. Keep it to things that are likely to occur in your area . Wildfire, flooding , earthquake .


Fixed that bit for you.


----------



## shooter

I have had this come up a few times over the years. Living in Northern Ca very near the most liberal part of the state I have been surprised how many people have been prepping over the years. Most of the time its come up over semi random conversations others its been because someone knows I hunt, spent my summers as a kid on my granddads farm and spend a lot of weekends in the mountains hiking and camping. I always am very coy about how I answer any thing or really talk about my preps to anyone till I know more. But I have found many people who owned firearms who I did not expect to own them, people who where really well prepped for a short term disaster and others who where just starting by listing and giving a few small pointers. So it is worth probing things over time. I would use well my grandparents always had x days of on hand in case there was a snow storm or icestorm and x days of water as well. We also had x stuff because of tornado and because I growing up around that I always keep extra stuff at home in case. Over time I figured out who to trust and who to keep at a distance. Though this I have made some prepping buddies who I do have plans with in case of a SHTF. Others I learned a few skills from or lessons from their mistakes. 

Be careful with the blanket term liberal. As I have found many of the people that are liberal are not as liberal as one thinks sometimes they just have not experienced things that others have, and over time can be made to see things in a different manner. So if nothing else it is worth probing to see where it might go. I can almost say for certain he did not say that stuff at random to you, but some how figured out you might prep for things you say or wear or based on what you say you do in your free time. Its kind of like how many of the conversations started with people and me. Hey he hunts he spent time on a farm he is outdoorsy he might also prep...


----------



## A Watchman

RJAMES said:


> I find the blanket comments about liberals to be silly.
> 
> I think you can have lots of discussions about prepping without ever talking about guns - you are in California where the state has encouraged earthquake preparedness start with that . Keep it to things that are likely to occur in your area . Wildfire, flooding , earthquake .
> 
> With what is going on with hurricanes this season it is natural for folks to think about what would they do if they lived in that area or if it happened where they live.
> 
> As far as talking about prepping I used to do it at work as I got paid as Emergency Planning and Safety was part of my job . So teaching folks how to use a fire extinguisher, loading up a trailer with 50 cots, blankets, medical supplies to operate a small shelter and getting the local hospital equipped with patient sleds to make it easier to evacuate patients was part of my job.
> 
> I would encourage folks to take a CERT course Community Emergency Response Team and prep for emergencies your area will likely be affected by . The FEMA site is a great place to start and you can do that without seeming like a nut.
> 
> As to bunkers is it a well provisioned tornado shelter, a fall out shelter or a Domesday bunker ? Normal to have a tornado shelter in my area. Quite a few fall out shelters but no one needs to know that. Only your family and your very close friends need to know about your extended preps and defensive measures.


Good post RJames.


----------



## HochwaldJager

I'm in the same boat Sasquatch. At first I was telling everyone I knew I was prepared and let what ever happens happen I ready for it. No since I've had kids and grew up some OPSEC is key. I hear people talking about and the other day I heard a so called friend of mine dime me out at work. The jokes started about NK and a EMP and he said to everyone I going to your house and pointed at me. He's been to my house and he's seen some of my preps because it's hard to hide the amount of ammo and buckets I got when you walk through my basement. I said jokingly that would be a bad idea because I would not be there. Hope he takes the bait but dang him for putting out my business like that. Sorry but I got know room for handouts to laziness. He's scared about something he should ask or start researching on how to make it. My group contributes...


----------



## Prepared One

Trust no one. That is all.


----------



## Illini Warrior

RJAMES said:


> I find the blanket comments about liberals to be silly.
> 
> I think you can have lots of discussions about prepping without ever talking about guns - you are in California where the state has encouraged earthquake preparedness start with that . Keep it to things that are likely to occur in your area . Wildfire, flooding , earthquake .
> 
> With what is going on with hurricanes this season it is natural for folks to think about what would they do if they lived in that area or if it happened where they live.
> 
> As far as talking about prepping I used to do it at work as I got paid as Emergency Planning and Safety was part of my job . So teaching folks how to use a fire extinguisher, loading up a trailer with 50 cots, blankets, medical supplies to operate a small shelter and getting the local hospital equipped with patient sleds to make it easier to evacuate patients was part of my job.
> 
> I would encourage folks to take a CERT course Community Emergency Response Team and prep for emergencies your area will likely be affected by . The FEMA site is a great place to start and you can do that without seeming like a nut.
> 
> As to bunkers is it a well provisioned tornado shelter, a fall out shelter or a Domesday bunker ? Normal to have a tornado shelter in my area. Quite a few fall out shelters but no one needs to know that. Only your family and your very close friends need to know about your extended preps and defensive measures.


you can leave guns out of the discussion with liberals all you want - but take a random poll of what they think a prepper is all about - ''Gun Nut'' - and can now add because of ANTIFA and the BLMers - preppers are MAGA creeps, fascists, KKK, racist, skinheads, clan members, you name it ....

the vast majority of preppers are white - conservative - and Christian of some kind and degree .... makes most of us direct and targeted enemy of the liberals ... screw around with anyone that could turn on you in a second or is surrounded by friends & relatives of that nature - the question has to be Why? - just asking for trouble and getting screwed ... why the freek are you that desperate?


----------



## 8301

In a super liberal state like CA with a guy who seems to not be too far to the left in his thinking I'd continue to push water and maybe some camping skills (beautiful national parks in CA) along with a little extra food "in case of earthquake". Stay out of the gun business with this guy. If he does begin to prep he may talk and your name may come up in relation to defensive tools.


----------



## Slippy

Sasq!

This dude may be a good guy and all, and his kids may be good kids, but if a real life SHTF sitiation occurs, and if him and his kids get taken out, what does this guy's old lady look like?

That, my friend, is the question!

Thanks!

Slippy



Sasquatch said:


> As most of you know I live in Looneyville California. I also, unfortunately, work with a lot of Liberals. I am very selective as to whom and what I talk about at work. I never mention prepping or guns at work.
> 
> So today, in between jobs, I have some rare down time and one of my workers is sitting in my office shooting the proverbial fecal matter with me. Out of the blue he says "I need to freshen up my disaster supplies. I need some more water". Then he says "Im thinking about getting a gun for protection". I was sure to tread lightly but I decided to dig a little. Turns out he's worried about WW3 happening and worried he won't be able to take care of his kids.
> 
> I asked him how much water he has. He tells me they always have a couple of cases at home. It's him, his wife and two kids. I tell him he definitely needs more water. He then asks me if I have a gun. My reply was "I have what I need to take care of my family". He then asks how many guns I have. To which I replied "I have what I need to take care of my family". He then asks what kind of gun he should get. I told him in his situation he couldn't go wrong starting with a shotgun.
> 
> I'm not sure how serious he is. Not sure if he had a come to jesus type prepping moment or if he's just rattled because of what he sees on the News. I decided if he talks about it again and seems serious I might give him some beginner pointers. Might even invite him to the range to try out a few different firearms.
> 
> What say you? Think he's just rattled from the News or do you think he may of had what a drunk refers to as "a moment of clarity" prepping wise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Sasquatch

Slippy said:


> Sasq!
> 
> This dude may be a good guy and all, and his kids may be good kids, but if a real life SHTF sitiation occurs, and if him and his kids get taken out, what does this guy's old lady look like?
> 
> That, my friend, is the question!
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Slippy


A little heavier than I tend to like 'em. But on second thought I will need a good source of heat during SHTF.


----------



## Boss Dog

Where I work there is core group of close employees (5), we work together everyday. All are preppers to varying degrees but, we discuss it and alert each other to good deals on supplies we run upon. The rest of the employees in the building are either libtards, or snowflakes, or both. We volunteer nothing. If asked, it is in generalities and I will tell them go visit redcross.org or ready.gov and poke around a bit. If they ask if I think it really necessary, I tell them go to u tube and look up videos about Hurricane Katrina. If even our libtard government tells us to prepare, why would you not?


----------



## Steve40th

Ask him if he voted for Hillary, and when he says yes, smile.


----------



## Old SF Guy

Steve40th said:


> Ask him if he voted for Hillary, and when he says yes, smile.


Send him to this site:

https://www.facebook.com/TheVeganPrepper/

It's funny watching people slowly starve themselves to death on purpose, and brag about doing it.


----------



## Alteredstate

I work construction. Prepping conversation has come up once a week for months. People I work with know me. Some think like I do. All white working class males.


----------



## charito

Ragnarök said:


> I would see if he buys the shotgun. If he does then maybe go shoot some clays with him. I wouldn't tell him the guns you have outside of hunting rifles and shotguns. If he is a liberal that doesn't mean he is against all guns but it more than likely means he is nervous around handguns and very nervous around Ar15s and Ak47s as examples.
> 
> As far as the emergency supplies go... If he brings it up again put it into the context of what wars do to supply lines ect. Bring up that bosnia story maybe. Reading that for me showed me what to concentrate on.


What is the Bosnia story? Share please....


----------



## Ragnarök

charito said:


> What is the Bosnia story? Share please....


Bosnia war survivor warns of things to come in collapse of America - NaturalNews.com


----------



## Deebo

Alteredstate said:


> I work construction. Prepping conversation has come up once a week for months. People I work with know me. Some think like I do. All white working class males.


So you are racist? 
Im just shitting you.
Almost everyone at my work is into guns, and most are "trying to be more self reliant", be it farming (one guy sells truckloads of "steamed corn"), to hunting, canning, and gardening. I rarely discuss "preps" at work, due to the fact the we have corporate types, and I don't want any pansies running to my house for help.


----------



## RedLion

Illini Warrior said:


> don't connect your personal activities - like prepping and especially prepping - to the workplace - HUGE mistake of massive proportions - especially in a liberal run area where your bosses could/are of that character flaw .....
> 
> preppers are 100% perceived as gun nutz - the very last thing you want tagged onto yourself in a liberal environment .... every time some crackpot goes postal and wipes out their workplace - the bosses would be notching your pink slip ....
> 
> guy was fishing - good job dodging the bait - keep a close eye on that particular little _______ ....


This is the correct take. Also avoid getting into intimate relationships at/through work.


----------



## jimLE

Sasquatch said:


> As most of you know I live in Looneyville California. I also, unfortunately, work with a lot of Liberals. I am very selective as to whom and what I talk about at work. I never mention prepping or guns at work.
> 
> So today, in between jobs, I have some rare down time and one of my workers is sitting in my office shooting the proverbial fecal matter with me. Out of the blue he says "I need to freshen up my disaster supplies. I need some more water". Then he says "Im thinking about getting a gun for protection". I was sure to tread lightly but I decided to dig a little. Turns out he's worried about WW3 happening and worried he won't be able to take care of his kids.
> 
> I asked him how much water he has. He tells me they always have a couple of cases at home. It's him, his wife and two kids. I tell him he definitely needs more water. He then asks me if I have a gun. My reply was "I have what I need to take care of my family". He then asks how many guns I have. To which I replied "I have what I need to take care of my family". He then asks what kind of gun he should get. I told him in his situation he couldn't go wrong starting with a shotgun.
> 
> I'm not sure how serious he is. Not sure if he had a come to jesus type prepping moment or if he's just rattled because of what he sees on the News. I decided if he talks about it again and seems serious I might give him some beginner pointers. Might even invite him to the range to try out a few different firearms.
> 
> What say you? Think he's just rattled from the News or do you think he may of had what a drunk refers to as "a moment of clarity" prepping wise?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


you did good at treading lightly..as well as keeping your mouth shut about your guns and being a prepper..i think,that taking the time to feel him out,is a good idea..by finding out to how serious he is about it.to what they have in the way foods,flashlights and other items.and if there's anything you don't mind letting him know about.tell him about it.but to a limit..and of course choose diff lil things that he can o to prep...oh and you might suggest that he keep quiet about it,when it comes to others that work there..


----------

